# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > أحكام المحاكم داخل المملكة >  عضو حقوق الانسان يرفع على مواطن دعوى عقابا له لانه حصل على حقوقه منه

## sozhrani

*انني هنا اعرض قضيتي مع مكتب استقدام اهلي يملكه عضو في الجمعية الوطنية لحقوق الانسان ولديه مكتب محاماه ومكتب لتأجير العمالة واطلب منكم التكرم بمساعدتي * 
*تقدمت لطلب عاملة منزلية من مكتب الاستقدام الاهلي في شهر رجب من عام 1430هـ وقدمت العاملة في شهر شوال ولم تلبث اسابيع قليلة حتى اضربت عن العمل فتوجهت حسب النظام الى مكتب رعاية شؤون الخادمات بعد ان وجدت المماطلة من مكتب الاستقدام الاهلي ليتم اعطائي مخالصة لأتمكن من استبدالها من نفس المكتب الاهلي  ببديلة ولكن المكتب رفض استبدالها مخالفا العقد الموحد لوزارة العمل السعودي  والذي تم ابرامه معه فرفعت دعوى لدى مكتب العمل بالرياض وتم ارسال تبليغ لهم للحضور وكان موعد الجلسة فحضروكيله الاول وتم توقيع محضر لدى مكتب العمل يلزمهم بدفع تذكرة السفر لي واحضار البديل وقمت بتوفير تأشيرة استقدام بديلة من وزارة الخارجية وسلمتها لهم واستلمت مبلغ التذكرة في 29/11/1430هـ ولكنبعد مرور 90 يوما المقررة للبديل حسب العقد لم يتم الاستجابة لمطالبي بل قام المكتب الاهلي المذكور باستخدام وسائل جديدة للتحايل حيث انه انكر استلامه للتأشيرة اصلا والغريب انهم طوال فترة الاتصال بهم حتى تاريخ 29/2/1431هـ لم يذكروا لي سوا ان العاملة قريبا ستحضر فخاطبتهم خطيا فلم يردوا فرفعت دعوى اخرى لدى مكتب العمل بالرياض لاتفاجأ بان صاحب المكتب الاهلي يرفع دعوى لدى ديوان المظالم على وكيله الاول والثاني معترضا بدعواه على مكتب العمل والوزارة لانهم قبلوا وكالة وكلاءه في التوقيع على محاضر المصالحة مع زبائن مكتبه لدى مكتب العمل بالرغم من منح وكلاءه الحق في الترافع والمنازعات الاعلى درجة من محاضر المصالحة المعمول بها في مكتب العمل بالرياض كما انه عند تبليغ مكتبه لحضور الجلسات لدى مكتب العمل قام بارسال وكيله الاول كما ذكرت من قبل  وهنا  يطعن في وكيليه الاول والثاني ويقوم بارسال وكيله الجديد الثالث لمكتب العمل بنفس صيغة الوكالة المعترض عليها ليقوم فيما بعد برفع دعوى على وكيله الاخير مما يكسبه وقتا مع من يرفعون عليه دعاوي مثلي ولكن مكتب العمل بالرياض رفض هذه المرة هذه الوكالة بعد معرفتهم طريقة صاحب المكتب الاهلي*
*بعدها قمت بالتوجه الى صاحب مكتب الاهلي للتفاهم معه لافاجأ بعد البحث عنه انه عضو واحد مؤسسي الجمعية الوطنية لحقوق الانسان بالمملكة وبعد عرض موضوعي لديه ظهر لي منه التحاليل والمماطلة التي استمرت اكثر من شهرين بدون نتيجة*
*وخلال هذه الفترة قمت برفع خطاب الى رئيس الجمعية الوطنية لحقوق الانسان اطلب فيه مناصحته برد حقوقي  كما انني توجهت للجمعية لانها جمعية اهلية حقوقية قد تساعدني في حل الموضوع وتخاطب وزارة العمل التي قامت باضاعة المعاملة وقتها ولكن بعد التقدم بشكوى الى نائب الوزير ببيان ضياع المعاملة لديهم ظهرت المعاملة من جديد وتم تضييق الخناق على صاحب المكتب الاهلي وعضو الجمعية الوطنية لحقوق الانسان من قبل وزارة العمل ومكتب العمل بايقاف رقم الحاسب الالي الخاص بمكتبه بحيث لايستطيع استقدام اي عاملة حتى يحضر لمكتب العمل وخصوصا  انه اختفى عن الانظار ولم يعد يحضر الجلسات وبدأ مكتب العمل بتوجيه الانذارات له وجاء توجيه بعد كل هذه المماطلة من قبله من وزارة العمل بخصم المبلغ المستحق لي مع الغرامات من ضمانه البنكي* 
*لكنه ظهر فجاة عندما تعطلت اموره ليقوم بالصلح معي ويتم استيفاء حقوقي منه بصعوبة بالرغم من اكراهي على التنازل عن الغرامات وهنا انتهت القضية في شهر 6 /1431هـ*

*بعدها بشهرين رفع علي دعوى في المحكمة يتهمني باني اسأت اليه وانه متضرر معنويا وماديا من مخاطبتي لرئيس جمعية حقوق الانسان ويطلب من القاضي تعزيري لاني اتهمته زورا وبهتانا بأنه مماطل ويتحايل واشتكيته الى جهات غي مختصه* 


*سامحوني على الاطالة ولكن امل من الله ثم منكم تقديم المشورة لي كيف اتعامل مع هذه القضية علما ان لدي جميع الاوراق الخاصة بالقضية منذ بدايتها*

*ولكم وافر التقدير والشكر سلفا*

----------


## sozhrani

انتظر ردودكم ومشورتكم 
جزاكم الله خيرا


لقلة معرفتي بهذه الامور

----------


## بين الجدي وسهيل

هذا العضو لايحق له أن يشتكيك ولكن يجب عليك الأمتثال لأمر المحكمة وحضور الجلسة وأفد القاضي
أنك أشتكيت عليه ودليل صحة شكواك عليه الصلح الذي عرضه عليك وقبلت أنت به فالصلح أمر شرعي
تنتهي به كل المنازعات وسبب شكواك ضد هذا العضو ماهي إلا لفك النزاع معه وهاهو ينفك بالصلح الذي
أبرمه معك وعليه لم يبق لأي منكما على الآخر دعوى ولا طلب0 وفقك الله0

----------


## sozhrani

شكرا اخي (بين الجدي وسهيل) على مرورك ودائما متميز 

ولكن السؤال هنا هل يوجد في شكواي ضده مايخول القاضي بتعزيري واعتبار الكلمات التي وردت في خطابي الى رئيس جمعية حقوق الانسان والتي اورد لكم بعضها  على سبيل المثال (مماطل -متحايل - استخدم صفته المهنية ومعرفته بالقوانين في تعطيل مسار القضية -استخدم مهنته كغطاء لاعماله التجاريه - استخدم مكتب الاستقدام الاهلي الذي يملكه كمصيدة للبسطاء امثالي ..... )
واكمل بالقول بان يعتبر القاضي شكواي ضده  سب وقذف 
علما اني طرحت بين يدي القاضي في الجلسة الاولى حديث الرسول عليه افضل الصلاة والسلام ((لي الواجد يحل عقوبته وعرضه)) او كما قال 

كما اريد مساعدتكم في كتابة مذكرة دفاع ناجحة وترد على دعواه ولو بنموذج مقتبس 

واكرر شكري الجزيل لكم

----------

